# Edge with lifetime says TiVo service unavailable



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

Suddenly my Edge Antenna is saying no service and has disabled recording and other playback features. I confirmed via System Info and on the web site that device is listed as lifetime. I ran a network connect and it succeeded. Based on recordings the issue began after 8 PM PDT on Tuesday. I only noticed it tonight and TiVo customer support is closed until Monday 😡. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sadly this is a common Edge bug. Only way to fix is reboot. It will NOT fix itself (not even with a connection.) Never know when it will happen either, can be anytime. While in that mode will not record anything, can't even watch recordings.


----------



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

tommage1 said:


> Sadly this is a common Edge bug. Only way to fix is reboot. It will NOT fix itself (not even with a connection.) Never know when it will happen either, can be anytime. While in that mode will not record anything, can't even watch recordings.


Thanks, that worked. Should have immediately tried that. Annoying bug for sure.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

hoyty said:


> Thanks, that worked. Should have immediately tried that. Annoying bug for sure.


 Yeah, two standard "repair" methods for most anything electronic are unplug/restart or whack with the flat of your hand. Don't really recommend whacking a Tivo though..........


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

From what I've seen here a slight whack on a edge would result in a fiery explosion burning down your house.


----------

